# High Quality T5 Fixture



## joshualevy (Nov 28, 2012)

Years ago, I bought some cheap "made in China by lowest bidder" T5 fixtures, but they broke quickly, and I never liked them, and I stopped buying them. Before that, I used cheap "shop lights" which actually worked well, but were not consistent, and usually failed after a few years. Also they didn't look good.

Now, I am again in the market for a lighting fixture for a 55 gallon, low to medium light planted tank. I'm willing to pay a little more to get a light hood that will last a long time. I think two T5 tubes would be a good amount of light, but I'm happy using other technologies (LED, compact fluorencent, etc.) as well. (The perfect amount of light might be 1 1/2 T5 tubes  But now I'm a little nervous about T5 fixtures. Are there high quality ones out there? 

I can see adds for Nova Extreme, AquaticLife, CoraLife, and many others. Are those well made, long lasting fixtures?

Joshua Levy


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

joshualevy said:


> Years ago, I bought some cheap "made in China by lowest bidder" T5 fixtures, but they broke quickly, and I never liked them, and I stopped buying them. Before that, I used cheap "shop lights" which actually worked well, but were not consistent, and usually failed after a few years. Also they didn't look good.
> 
> Now, I am again in the market for a lighting fixture for a 55 gallon, low to medium light planted tank. I'm willing to pay a little more to get a light hood that will last a long time. I think two T5 tubes would be a good amount of light, but I'm happy using other technologies (LED, compact fluorencent, etc.) as well. (The perfect amount of light might be 1 1/2 T5 tubes  But now I'm a little nervous about T5 fixtures. Are there high quality ones out there?
> 
> ...


I have had great success (in my opinion) with AquaticLife. I have the 6' long 8x39w T5 fixture from them and it's been top notch. Obviously too large for your tank, but I've been happy with the manufacturer. I like the fixture because in my experience the independant timers are awesome. I can run 4 bulbs at a different cycle versus the other 4 so for my tank I run 4 bulbs 10 hours a day and for a couple hours in the middle they overlap. Like I said, my opinion. Others may have different thoughts.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The best of the best when it comes to T5 fixtures are those by ATI, with Tek fixtures in a close second.

http://www.atiaquaristik.com/en/beleuchtung


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

If you have a hood to mount them in, or are handy enough to build something to mount them in, this site has a great kit with EXCELLENT reflectors: http://www.ahsupply.com/54watt.htm

I put two of these (in a canopy, mounted about 5 inches above the surface of the water) over my 55gallon, and it's too much light. I actually stagger the lighting so that one lamp is on for about 7 hours and the other is on for 7 hours with two hours of overlap where they're both on in the middle of the day.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think these are made anymore, but I still see them crop up on ebay and a few other places. CurrentUSA Sundial T5's are great. 4 bulbs, built in cooling fan, and two built in timers controlling two bulbs each, all with only 1 chord. I've had mine for a few years now and it easily outstrips the other 4xT5 fixture I have. It also has two built in "moonlight" LEDS that give the tank a great look at night. The reflectors are not individual, but I really, really, really like this fixture.


----------

